# Cyriak



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

A few years ago I came across this very surreal animator/electronic musician on YouTube called Cyriak. This video I'm posting here is what he/she/it describes as a "a compilation of loads of my little bits and bobs set to one of my tunes." What do you TCers think of this Cyriak fella?






Cyriak's website


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is my personal favourite. Called "Cycles."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is also quite funny:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Oh, no. Not _this_ again. "Surreal bovine choreography," "experiments in ovine geometry...." Hieronymous Bosch would be proud.


----------

